# Modifying Jeff's Bar-b-que sauce ??



## flash (Aug 7, 2007)

I love it as it is, though I may add alittle more heat to it. My wife on the other hand is a vinegar sauce kinda gal and finds it way to sweet. Can we just add some apple cider vinegar to the existing recipe?? If so, how much would you start out with. Debi mentioned just adding lemon juice, but will that be enough to make my wife happy?
 Tried emailing Jeff, but no answer.


----------



## mkatts (Aug 7, 2007)

The beauty of cookin your own food is you can do whatever you want. As long as you like the results. I add liquid smoke to his sauce when not used for cooking, but used for dipping like with chips or chicken fingers. My suggestion would be to make a full batch byt the recipe, then take a smaller sample and play with other ingredients. My wife likes it as is. I like it more spicy. So I split it up and spice mine up. I have two squeezable ketchup bottles marks regular and "hot".


----------



## flash (Aug 8, 2007)

thanks for the reply. She is going away for 4 days on a trip. It'll give me time to play around alittle and try some variations out.


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 9, 2007)

Lemons and cajun spice! Love em!


----------



## frybob (Aug 9, 2007)

I also like my a bit hotter. I use a full teaspoon of cyan and then add a teaspoon of cruched red pepper. I'm also a garlic freak. I pretty much use a full bulb of garlic also. For my wife I omit the cyan pepper and cut the black pepper in half. She doens't like it hot at all. Give it a try and see what you come up with. I've been tinkering with Jeff's sauce alot and have enjoyed every minute of it. 

Good luck and have fun!!!!

Bob


----------



## ron50 (Aug 9, 2007)

I just got it today and am looking forward to playing with it this weekend.


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 9, 2007)

I also add a bit of tomato powder because it makes an almost BBQ sauce when it sits on the meat for a bit - so the tomato power completes the sauce taste.


----------



## doc (Aug 9, 2007)

Has anyone tried putting sauce in the smoker to get some of that goodness in there? It shouldn't burn at 225* right?


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 9, 2007)

no but maybe some of the ingredients would work ....hmmmmm


----------



## az_redneck (Aug 9, 2007)

Much of his recipe is interchangable and can be tweaked to your liking. Example: Use light brown sugar instead of dark. Use white pepper instead of black (milder).. Use honey instead of molasses for a sweeter sauce. Use vinegar as your acid. Chipotle instead of cayenne... You're only limited by your imagination!


And for you cheapskates that refuse to pony up the $$ for the recipe, I only told you SOME of the ingredients. I didn't say them all or the amounts.. So there!


----------



## bestee (Aug 9, 2007)

I ordered the rub and the sauce a couple days ago.  I am just wondering..how do I get it? email or snailmail? Just wonderin due to my pent up excitement to get to work for this weekend, and since I am the Swiss dude, snailmail could take a while.  Its just the recipes, right? I rreally can't wait!


----------



## ron50 (Aug 9, 2007)

Betsee:

As soon as I ordered it I received an e-mail with instructions on how to download it.
If you didn;t get it you might want to check your junk e-mail folder to see if it got misdirected as spam.


----------



## bestee (Aug 9, 2007)

I definetly didnt get it.  I have my reciept.  But in sending Jeff a mail it clearly states that he probably doesnt reaqd them all as he gets so many.
Any clue how i can find out about my order? Appreciate any help.


----------



## placebo (Aug 9, 2007)

Hey Flash, if your doing pulled pork I bet your wife would love this sauce on it, it's Jeff's finishing sauce from the sticky thread above.

The Finishing Sauce I use is as follows: 

1 Cup Cider Vinegar 
2 Tablespoons Brown Sugar 
1 Teaspoon Tony Chachere's Cajun Seasoning 
1 Teaspoon Course Black Pepper 
1 Teaspoon Red Pepper Flakes 

There is prep instructions as well so be sure to read the thread, don't just toss it all together.


As for getting your recipe Bestee, I seem to recall reading in another thread that Jeff was having somw computer problems. Perhaps that is why you havn't heard anything. I hope it gets cleared up soon for you.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Aug 9, 2007)

Bestee,

I just sent the recipes to you via email.. they do get caught in spam filters from time to time and I try to keep a watchful eye on emails about from customers who do not receive their products.

You are correct... I do get a LOT of email anymore and most of them are legitimate questions. I open and read all of them but don't always have time to answer them individually.

For anyone else who has not received the download email... send an email to my jeff at smoking-meat dot com email address with something in the subject line like, "Where's my Recipes?" or "I Need the Recipes NOW!!".. those kind of things always get my attention and if that don't work just do what my wife does and use my full name
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





That should get an answer pretty fast.


----------



## flash (Aug 10, 2007)

I am making up a new batch tody. Gonna try alittle apple cider vinegar and some extra cayenne


----------



## flash (Aug 16, 2007)

Ended up modifying it to a 
heaping tsp of cayeane
1 tsp tobaso
2 tsp of apple cider vinegar

Not bad, alittle more heat and a smiggen more vinegar next time and I think she will be happy


----------



## vlap (Aug 17, 2007)

Maybe a bit silly but I take it the recipes are worth buying?

No input from jeff  ;)


----------



## ron50 (Aug 17, 2007)

Yes they are worth buying.

I like the rub a lot, and it is very customizable as people have said. It's easy to increase this or decrease that and change the taste to your liking.

Same goes with the sauce.

It's not that they are basic as they each have a unique flavor, I think Jeff is right when he says he has spent time tweaking the amounts to be balanced. They certianly aren't generic tastes, either the sauce or the rub.

Buying them will give you two great recipes as well as supporting this awesome site.


----------



## vlap (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks for the info! I will most likely buy them tonight. Just wanted some input.


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 17, 2007)

Vlap -

If you haven't tried Jeff's Rub and sauce you haven't smoked yet!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 17, 2007)

just got mine & mixing it up.smells great just in the bowl.


----------

